# General > Gardening >  Garden Machinery

## poppett

Ill health has forced my husband to rethink the time he spends in the sheds working on garden machinery.

Over the years he has accumulated a number of lawnmowers, strimmers etc., which he is now looking to sell.

There are also a few engines which have been rebuilt.

A variety of strimmers and strimmer parts which would be repair projects he no longer has time or the strength of do himself.

Text or call 07881498977 or 07881704204 if anything appeals to you or if you want to arrange to view.

No reasonable offer refused.

Thank you for looking

----------


## Anfield

Hi,
Any ride on mowers?
Thanks

----------


## poppett

Have sent you a pm Anfield.

----------

